# Re-stretching a dried coyote?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm just full of dumb questions today. Can I somehow re-stretch a dried coyote or is it even worth it? I have a couple that were pulled off the stretchers early because of time constraints and they shrunk down quite a bit. Should I just wait until I have them tanned or is there a way to soften them and get them back on the stretchers?


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

I would love to help you Chris but I don't or may I say have never dealt with hides dried that way. I go straight to salting table after fleshing and splitting with mine. I have re-hydrated salted capes before. I use 1 lb. of salt per gallon of room temp water for a 6 to 8 hour soak. I cannot advise you to do this on your hide since its not preserved like I am accustomed to.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Let your hides *DRY *completely and then ship'em to the tannery. The tannery will re-hydrate them in a brine solution that will make them the same as when they came off the animal. Part of the tanning process is to stretch and pull the hide to break the fibers in the skin (like crumbling a piece of aluuminum foil and then straightening it back out). Don't re-hydrate hides in plain water or there will be a good chance the fur will slip if you leave it in too long.


----------

